# WAY off topic but need some advice



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Greetings hhc ^^ Ive been on this site for almost a year now and had some awesome pet advice which helped out alot! Now I just need some advice from experienced people about something else. 

I was recently diagnosed with aspergers, for those of you who do not know what aspergers is, it's a high functioning autism, people with aspergers tend to make little eye contact, have trouble making friends, and become obbsessed with one topic or object (mine is sonic the hedgehog and human behavior) there are lots more symptoms but theyre difficult to remember, anyhow I just found out about my aspergers,And even though I had it all my life, it still comes as a struggle and a hard understanding to me. Like most things I can't understand or curious about, I researched aspergers. I've been reaserching for 3 days now and still have no idea what to make of it.

The news wasn't a shock to me because i knew something wasn't right. I have mentioned and apologized to people about my disliking and discomfort to look people in the eyes, during a conversation. People often complain that my voice is to loud and I have lost friends because of that, and most of all I always had afwul hand-I-cordnation. 

So to get to my point, if anyone has expeirience with high function autism, id be more then happy for some tips, advice and facts.


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

I helped with a young woman who had aspergers a couple years back. What we found to be most helpful during those situations that you are frustrated for not understanding or feeling very uncomfortable is a quick quiet time if possible whether it be with head phones on or some place quiet. It is also very important to remember that YOU have aspergers but are not defined by that label. The woman I helped with repeated that to herself every morning, although there is information out there only you know you and shouldn't let the title of the disease be your title.  I included a link to a book that this woman really liked and helped her maybe it will be of some help to you

http://www.amazon.com/Pretending-Be-Nor ... 1853027499

Chasity <3


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a woman who blogs very successfully about careers who has Aspergers. Her name is Penelope Trunk, and I love reading her posts. Maybe her blog posts would give you an idea of how to live and be successful with Asperger's. Blog.penelopetrunk.com. Good luck. 

I agree with chas0915, you are not your diagnosis, so don't let it define you. Let it be something you learn about and work with, but not who you are. Just like all of us, you have strengths and weaknesses and must learn to work with them. The great thing about having a diagnosis is that you can understand better what your strengths and weaknesses may tend toward. That is wonderful insight to have as you move forward to success in your life. Good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i have aspergers. if you would like to talk let me know.
i can relate with the eye contact and such. i have a very hard time with loud noises. 
and i have a hard time makeing friends aswell.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't let the aspberger's define who you are. You are you, and will always be you; nothing can change that. Remember to breathe when you get frustrated and find creative ways to express your frustration. My sister was diagnosed with Aspberger's when she was 12; she's 28 now. When she gets frustrated, she draws out her emotions and by the end, she's feeling just fine.  The artwork she does is amazing and it's a very healthy and calm way to express what she's feeling.

I wish you all the best hun, and I know you'll be just fine! :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> Don't let the aspberger's define who you are. You are you, and will always be you; nothing can change that. Remember to breathe when you get frustrated and find creative ways to express your frustration. My sister was diagnosed with Aspberger's when she was 12; she's 28 now. When she gets frustrated, she draws out her emotions and by the end, she's feeling just fine.  The artwork she does is amazing and it's a very healthy and calm way to express what she's feeling.
> 
> I wish you all the best hun, and I know you'll be just fine! :mrgreen:


Thank you very much! This is very helpful and modicating  I also do artwork, its all zoning the hedgehog based but it's been 2 years straight of it. I'm proud of myself but my dad doesn't like it...
I will remember to stay in my own personality, thanks again ^^


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

cthom said:


> i have aspergers. if you would like to talk let me know.
> i can relate with the eye contact and such. i have a very hard time with loud noises.
> and i have a hard time makeing friends aswell.


I do have lots of questions about my condition and how this will affect me in the future. Ive been thinking about it and Its very comforting to hear that you have it as well. I have trouble with loud banging and slamming noises, it'll give me twitches and anxiety, my dad doesnt believe me though, which makes me very very upset  luckily the little bit of friends I have accept me, spite my condition and awkwardness,and I'm relieved. It was hard enough making friends and stressful enough to keep them. Sorry I'm rambling on but I'd forgotten my place. Anyhow, thank you for the sympathy, and I wish you the best of luck


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Two kids from my college fraturnity have it. Both graduated with engineering degrees so dont get discouraged


----------

